# Rumor has it....



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Melissa from the Bachelor will be replacing one of the injured ladies on Dancing with the Stars... (Yes, I have too much free time on my hands...lol)

Anyone a fan of the show?

:couch2: <-----Jean the winter couch potato


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Really?*

She was a Dallas Cowboy's cheerleader!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I love Dancing with the Stars and will be watching tonight!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

When did it start?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG... I just skimmed this before and I thought it was OUR Melissa Miller you were talking about. Not just some other Melissa from the bachelor.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

JEAN, I am not a fan of the show but I think that's great Melissa
will be on show. Looking forward to Sunday. I looked at the weather
report and it looks like sun by then. Baby Riley will be one years old.
he is so cute!!!!!!!!
Paula


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

She did great! I was stunned, she only had two days to learn the dance.


----------

